# Cable TV...Florida



## Dickey (Jan 23, 2012)

Hi,
Moving to Orlando later this year and would like to know whats the best cable provider, Have sky HD in UK and love its use ability and would like similar system etc. really not bothered about watching UK programs......ive also been warned that USA cable is full of adverts, is that really the case?

Also if possible to answer what does a good package cost.

Thanks in advance.

Dickey


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Dickey said:


> Hi,
> Moving to Orlando later this year and would like to know whats the best cable provider, Have sky HD in UK and love its use ability and would like similar system etc. really not bothered about watching UK programs......ive also been warned that USA cable is full of adverts, is that really the case?
> 
> Also if possible to answer what does a good package cost.
> ...


You get whats available in your area ... there is rarely more than one 
In orlando probably Comcast or Verizon 

for a packet phone, internet and cable tv around a 
$100 a month


----------



## Dickey (Jan 23, 2012)

Davis1 said:


> You get whats available in your area ... there is rarely more than one
> In orlando probably Comcast or Verizon
> 
> for a packet phone, internet and cable tv around a
> $100 a month


What about Brighthouse, they seem to be very popular?


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Dickey said:


> What about Brighthouse, they seem to be very popular?


they are more in Tampa I believe .. I use them and am very pleased 
if they are in your area a good choice


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

AT&T U-verse will run you between 175-200 with decent DSL. Asa long as you are renting you have to go with the providor accepted by the landlord. HOAs also have their input should you buy.


----------



## Pinkjellybean (Aug 5, 2011)

It's Brighthouse in Orlando....be aware it's nothing like Sky....I hated it with a passion at first, kinda used to it now 

You can get DirectTV if you want satellite but it's not recommended as it doesn't work at all in storms which are frequent in the summer.

HTH


----------



## Dickey (Jan 23, 2012)

Pinkjellybean said:


> It's Brighthouse in Orlando....be aware it's nothing like Sky....I hated it with a passion at first, kinda used to it now
> 
> You can get DirectTV if you want satellite but it's not recommended as it doesn't work at all in storms which are frequent in the summer.
> 
> HTH


I love SKY aswell, the way it works. You would have thought in the land of the Telly they would be better at this than the UK. 

I have had a brief encounter using Brighthouse and thought what a mess, also wow its dear if you want the HD DVR package...but from what I can see they have you by the short and curlies.

Does anyone know if there is a channel showing Formula 1 also ?

Dickey


----------



## MRSREILLY (Mar 14, 2012)

As being originaaly from Florida you have to careful with who you choose and what sometime even though for your area there are multiple choices you have to check with the home owners association bevause they could have rules against have satellites on your house or apartments if you live in an apartment complex. Best thing to do is find what county/area you want to live in and then check to see if the community you will live in has a HOA and see what they allow. As far as service Comcast is ok but they always had hidden fees same with direct TV also Verizon fios may or may not be in the area just because Verizon cell phone service is doesnt mean fios is. there are other small company that provide areas. So its best if you check with the community. And with any provider when a storm comes you lose it. Unless its the basic cable from when you plug your TV in. not like freeview though. You def dont get so many channels but the news which is more important during storms. But palabra as opposed to places like Miami or fort Lauderdale, does not get hiy as bad because hurricanes have a chance to die down a lil (not saying its any better) but just advice stock up on bottled water, batteries, canned food, and candles.  hope this helps a little bit.


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Dickey said:


> Does anyone know if there is a channel showing Formula 1 also ?
> Dickey


Yes, there is: FORMULA ONE ON SPEED

And...If you are lucky enough, you can go to the new circuit in Texas (Circuit of the Americas).

Animo
(Cheers)


----------

